# Ακρωτήρι: Ο βρούχος της φάβας φωτογραφίζει το ηφαίστειο



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2013)

Από σημερινό, πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο στο Βήμα:

*Ένα σκαθάρι φασολιών μιλάει για την εποχή της έκρηξης του ηφαιστείου της Θήρας*

Καλοκαίρι, περί τον Ιούνιο ή έστω αρχές Ιουλίου συνέβη η μεγάλη έκρηξη του ηφαιστείου της Θήρας, που κατέστρεψε ολοσχερώς τον προϊστορικό οικισμό του Ακρωτηρίου ενώ οι συνέπειές της επεκτάθηκαν σε όλο το Αιγαίο και τη Μικρά Ασία. Αυτά είναι τα αποτελέσματα μίας νέας έρευνας που έγινε από την αρχαιολόγο κυρία Εύα Παναγιωτακοπούλου, ειδική στα απολιθωμένα έντομα στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Εδιμβούργου. Γιατί την αποκάλυψη κάνει στην ουσία ένα έντομο. Ενα σκαθάρι φασολιών συγκεκριμένα, που βρέθηκε κατά την ανασκαφή του Ακρωτηρίου μέσα σε ένα δοχείο με μοσχομπίζελα. Στην πρόσφατη μελέτη λοιπόν της επιστημονικής ομάδας της αρχαιολόγου, που δημοσιεύτηκε στο τελευταίο τεύχος του περιοδικού Naturwissenschaften αυτοί οι δύο πρώτοι μήνες του καλοκαιριού είναι οι μόνοι κατά τους οποίους το έντομο αυτό θα είχε τη δυνατότητα να προσβάλει τη σοδειά και να καταλήξει σε αποθηκευτικό χώρο.

«Υπάρχει μόνο ένα μικρό διάστημα από την αρχή ως τα μέσα του καλοκαιριού, ακριβώς μετά το αλώνισμα, που θα μπορούσε να δικαιολογεί τη συγκέντρωση των εντόμων που βρήκαμε», εξηγεί μάλιστα η κυρία Παναγιωτακοπούλου. Τα έντομα εξάλλου βρέθηκαν σε διάφορα στάδια του κύκλου της ζωής τους, δηλαδή ήταν προνύμφες, νύμφες και τέλεια έντομα. Αυτό κατά τους επιστήμονες υποδηλώνει ότι ο θάνατος των εντόμων προήλθε από ένα και μόνο γεγονός και μάλιστα χωρίς να περάσει πολύς καιρός από την αποθήκευση των σπόρων.

Τα μπιζέλια που υπήρξαν θύματα των εντόμων προέρχονται από ένα δωμάτιο του ισογείου της λεγόμενης Δυτικής οικίας του Ακρωτηρίου, το οποίο χρησίμευε ως αποθήκη. Παρόλο όμως που το αγγείο με τους σπόρους και τα έντομα βρέθηκε πριν από 50 χρόνια περίπου, μόλις πρόσφατα, με την βελτίωση των τεχνικών για τη χρονολόγηση απολιθωμένων εντόμων κατέστη δυνατή η μελέτη τους. Συγκεκριμένα χρησιμοποιώντας μια νέα μέθοδο πριν από την χρονολόγηση με ραδιάνθρακα, μία πρωτεΐνη, την χιτίνη από την οποία φτιάχνονται τα κελύφη των εντόμων, οι ερευνητές κατέληξαν σε μια χρονική κλίμακα (1744 – 1538 π.Χ.) για τα απολιθώματα, που συμφωνούσε με τα ευρήματα από άλλες μελέτες.

Να σημειωθεί πάντως, ότι έως τώρα και σύμφωνα με άλλα ευρήματα από το Ακρωτήρι, όπως σπόρους και γυρεόκοκκους από ελιές, κωνοφόρα δέντρα, αμπέλια, δημητριακά και άλλα φυτά, που έχουν ανακαλυφθεί στο στρώμα των υλικών της έκρηξης, ο καθηγητής κ. Χρίστος Ντούμας την έχει τοποθετήσει στα τέλη της άνοιξης με αρχές του καλοκαιριού, κάτι που δεν είναι μακριά από τη νέα προσέγγιση.

Όσον αφορά την χρονολόγηση της έκρηξης η ερευνήτρια αποδέχεται την τελευταία χρονολογία, η οποία δόθηκε πρόσφατα από τον ηφαιστειολόγο κ. Βουγιουκαλάκη, ο οποίος μελετά το ηφαίστειο της Θήρας. Ενα κλαδί ελιάς με ρίζες και φύλλα, που βρέθηκε στην καλντέρα του ηφαιστείου επέτρεψε τη χρονολόγηση με ραδιενεργό άνθρακα, η οποία έδειξε το έτος 1613 π.Χ. (συν-πλην 13 χρόνια).

Μαρία Θερμού, το _Βήμα_


----------



## Earion (Aug 26, 2013)

Εντυπωσιακό, Δόκτορα. Εδώ και η περίληψη της ανακοίνωσης, απ' όπου πληροφορούμαστε ότι το θαυμάσιο αυτό έντομο λέγεται *bean weevil* (Bruchus rufipes). Εκείνο το σκαθάρι φασολιών μου είναι λίγο δύσκολο να το καταπιώ, όχι από σιχασιά για το καημένο το σκαθάρι μα από γλωσσική δυσανεξία. Απ' ό,τι βλέπω έτσι μετέφρασαν το pests of pulses, δηλαδή βλαβερά έντομα των οσπρίων. Το έντομο χτυπάει όχι φασόλια αλλά μοσχομπίζελα (όπως λέει εδώ), δηλαδή, για να συνεννοούμαστε, τη φάβα της Σαντορίνης. Εγώ θα το έλεγα _σκαθάρι του μοσχομπίζελου_, στον ενικό.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2013)

Γιατί γενικά κι αόριστα «σκαθάρι» κι όχι «βρούχος»;
http://www.ftiaxno.gr/2010/03/blog-post_10.html


----------



## Earion (Aug 26, 2013)

Σωστά, βρούχος της φακής, βρούχος του μπιζελιού, κ.ο.κ. Αλλά φοβάμαι, Ζάζουλα, ότι ένα αστικό κοινό (που κι εγώ σ' αυτό ανήκω) δε θα καταλάβει τη λέξη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2013)

;) 

Χμμμ, ναι, ας φτιάξουμε έναν πιο αβανταδόρικο τίτλο και ας τον βάλουμε σε νήμα, να φαίνεται:

*Ακρωτήρι: Ο βρούχος της φάβας φωτογραφίζει το ηφαίστειο*

(Τον βρούχο δεν τον είχα ξανακούσει πάντως.)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2013)

Δόκτωρ, εμένα μου αρέσει «ο βρούχος που βρυχάται», αλλά δεν κολλάει εδώ. :inno:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2013)

Λοιπόν, κατεβάζω δική μου πρόταση τιτλοδότησης:

*Έκρηξη Θήρας: Ευτυχώς, κάποιον βρούχο είχε η φάβα!*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2013)

Κόντρα βελτιωτική πρόταση:

*Πέφτουν τα μυστικά της έκρηξης: Είχε βρούχο η φάβα!*


----------



## bernardina (Aug 26, 2013)

Η ερώτηση του ηλίθιου: μα, καλά... τελικά τι βγάζει το ηφαίστειο της Σαντορίνης; Λάβα ή φάβα;:cheek::blink::inno:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2013)

Κι εσύ, τέκνον βρούχε; 

Το επόμενο βήμα είναι, φυσικά, να δώσουμε οδηγίες για fava lamp.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 26, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Το επόμενο βήμα είναι, φυσικά, να δώσουμε οδηγίες για fava lamp.



What about a fava-lam*b* recipe instead?


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2013)

...
*Και πώς είδε ο βρούχος τον βράχο που βρυχιόταν;*

Με τα ματάκια του τα μαγικά, Ojos de Brujo, με τον Νίτιν Σόνι στη Σαντορίνη, Shadowland:






Για την εγχώρια φάβα - ή όχι και τόσο εγχώρια· κι εδώ που τα λέμε, με τόσους λάκκους, όχι και τόσο φάβα αλλά σκέτη «φάβα»[SUP]3[/SUP]: *φάβα Σαντορίνης = fava Santorinis*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2013)

Το αρχικό μας θέμα και στη Wikipedia (Bruchus):

Among the major agricultural pests in the genus are _B. lentis_ on lentils, _B. pisorum_ on peas, and _B. rufimanus_ on fava beans. _Bruchus_ are among the worst pests of lentils, in one study causing a 30% loss of a crop. While many seed-beetles are pests of stored bean supplies, _Bruchus_ do not reproduce in postharvest dry bean stores, just in beans on the plant in the field.

One species has proved more useful. _Bruchus rufipes_ was found inside jars of Spanish vetchling (_Lathyrus clymenus_) seeds in the ruins of Akrotiri, a settlement on the island of Santorini destroyed in the Minoan eruption of its volcano. The inhabitants used the vetchling seeds for food. Charred remains of _B. rufipes_, a pest of the plant, were recovered from the jars and the chitin was successfully radiocarbon dated, providing evidence that the date of the eruption was between 1744 and 1538 BC.

Ποια είναι άραγε η ετυμολογία της λ. βρούχος; (Υπάρχει και επώνυμο, Βρούχος.)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ποια είναι άραγε η ετυμολογία της λ. βρούχος;


Λογικά είναι προελληνική:


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2013)

...
*βροῦκος*, ὁ, 

_A locust, or its wingless larva_ (Ionic acc. to Hsch.), _Thphr.Fr.174.4_; βροῦχος _LXXLe.11.22_, al., _Ph.1.85, Lyd.Ost.56_; collective in sg., _Heph.Astr.1.20_; Cypr. βροῦκα, Hsch.; βρεῦκος (Cret. acc. to Hsch.), prob.as sobriquet in _Herod.2.73._
Liddell & Scott

*βροῦκος* ἢ *βροῦχος*, ὁ, εἶδος ἀκρίδος ἀπτέρου, ὡσαύτως ἀττέλαβος Θεόφρ. Ἀποσπ. 14. 4.


*βρουχίδες* (bruchidae). Οικογένεια κολεόπτερων εντόμων. Περιλαμβάνει περίπου 900 είδη, γνωστά με την κοινή ονομασία *μαμούνια*, τα οποία επιφέρουν μεγάλες βλάβες στις καλλιέργειες, ιδιαίτερα των ψυχανθών (μπιζέλια, ρεβίθια, φασόλια, κουκιά, φακές) και των κτηνοτροφικών φυτών (τριφύλλι κ.ά.), γιατί εναποθέτουν τα αβγά τους στους χέδρωπες. Η προνύμφη, προικισμένη με ισχυρό ρύγχος, διεισδύει στον καρπό και φτάνοντας στο σπέρμα μπαίνει μέσα και τρέφεται από αυτό έως την πλήρη μεταμόρφωσή της. Εκτός από τους καρπούς και τα νωπά σπέρματα, οι προνύμφες μπορούν να προσβάλουν και ξερά σπέρματα, προκαλώντας μεγάλες ζημιές, ακόμα και σε αποθηκευμένα γεωργικά προϊόντα. Τα ενήλικα άτομα των β. έχουν μικρό μέγεθος, επιμηκυσμένο, κυρτό κεφάλι με βραχύ, πεπλατυσμένο ρύγχος και κοντά έλυτρα, που δεν καλύπτουν εντελώς την κοιλιά. Έχουν σκούρα ομοιόμορφα χρώματα ή είναι πολύχρωμα, αλλά όχι ιδιαίτερα εμφανή στο μάτι του ανθρώπου. Σημαντικότερος αντιπρόσωπος της οικογένειας είναι το γένος Bruchus. Από τα πιο επιβλαβή είδη είναι το _Bruchus pisorum_, που προσβάλλει τα μπιζέλια, το _Bruchus lentis_, που ζει στις φακές, το _Bruchus evri_, που τρέφεται από τις φακές και τη φάβα, το _Bruchus rufimanus_, που προσβάλλει το λαθούρι, και το _Acanthoscelides obtectus_, που προσβάλλει τα φασόλια και προέρχεται από την Αμερική. Το τελευταίο είδος είναι διαδεδομένο σε όλο τον κόσμο και οι προνύμφες του καταστρέφουν συχνά μεγάλες ποσότητες φασολιών, διανοίγοντας, στο εσωτερικό τους, μικρές τρύπες σαν σήραγγες.
Δομή



[The word _bruchus_ is used in the Douay version of the Bible, by literal transcription from the Latin, in several places where the King James version has locust, caterpillar, or cankerworm; the first two are also found in Challoner's revision in some places where the Vulgate has bruchus.]
http://www.finedictionary.com/Bruchus.html


----------

